# tackle needed for walleye



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

In May, I am going fishing for two days on a charter boat walleye fishing. My poles are five foot long with small spinning reels. I assume these are too small. What would you recommend?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Most any reputable Charter will provide all the gear you need. I wouldn't purchase a full setup for one trip. Just pick the right Charter. If your trolling, you'll use the boat rods not matter what.


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

I won tickets for this trip, but this charter does not include any tackle. With the number of people on board I assume we won't be trolling.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd look for a med wt 6'6" to 7' spinning rod and a 2500 - 3000 medium size reel. Shimano are nice and not too pricey.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you also cat or surf fish you can pick up a 6.6 - 7 ' pole with either a spinner or bait caster for under $50. at Dicks, Kames, Gander maybe even w-mart or k-mart. If you want to go that stout.


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I don't do surf or cat fishing. I will go with the advice of snake charmer. Thanks again


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think a 7 foot rod with a 3000 reel would be perfect and i would outfit that with 8 to 10 pound test line.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

And if you don't fully spool with a fluorocarbon line, I suggest you use a braided line /swivel / fluoro leader/ lure.
Here's hoping you land some :B !


----------

